# for those who do finishing carpentry as well



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

what equipment do you use?

which miter saw?
what other equipment?


Basically I want to start to learn how to do minor wood work like replacing bad trim outside and inside, soffits if need be, and eventually be able to put in all new moldings.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> what equipment do you use?
> 
> which miter saw?
> what other equipment?
> ...


Makita sliding compound miter saw w/the DeWalt Miter saw stand. Bosch worm-drive circular saw. Compressors, nails guns (framer and finish) Portable table saw on folding stand w/wheels. Bosch reciprocating saw, Porter Cable jig saw, etc. etc.

Not necessarily the best tools you can buy, but not the cheap crap you can buy that falls apart either. Decent "middle-of-the-road" stuff that works good and will last.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Dewalt compound saw, Makita Jigsaw and Festool 55 rail saw for us, if you get in to it you can spends thousands but the above and a few hand tools should get you started

Do you Fein tools over there too?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

(Feel old now)....Use a really nice old hand saw, mitre box combo for small trim (and I really like it). Have a Craftsman miter saw, porter cable planer, most everything else is Milwaukee or Bosch. We do very little of this stuff. Mainly picture rail, door and window casing and occasional crown molding.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How much of that can you do before it is outside of your license or insurance?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> How much of that can you do before it is outside of your license or insurance?


Here, a home improvement license lets one do everything but plumbing and electrcity. My insurance agent seems more concerned with being on high ladders doing exterior work, but I guess I should ask.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hitachi C8FB2 9.5 Amp 8-1/2-Inch Sliding Compound Miter saw. One I would never want to part with.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you want to try some really incredible tools, check this:

http://www.festoolusa.com/where-to-buy/experience-demo-days.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dewalt sliding compound miter saw, compressor, nail guns, jig saw. you should have the basics and add the tools as you require them.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Makita's 10" sliding compound miter saw. Look for the one with the laser. It's a handy feature once you get used to it.

I do all kinds of finishing and I believe strongly in the old adage that there's a tool for every job and that you're only as good as the tools you have to work with, (do employees fall into this category?:jester.

Don't be fooled into buying those hokey mokey multi purpose tools. Buy name brand warranty backed tools with local service and repair depots. Ridgid has a great deal on their cordless line. I've got a whole whack of 'em. They offer a lifetime warranty, even on the batteries, (make sure you register them on the website).

Ridgid, DeWalt, Porter Cable and Makita are my top picks for your basic power tools. I have a Bosch flush cut saw which comes in very handy for trim work. I've heard good things about Milwaukee although I don't have any to attest to personally. Mastercraft and Craftsman make fairly decent tools but shop carefully within the categories of these lines.

Lastly, unless you need it right now, don't pay full price for anything! Eventually everything goes on sale. Watch the fliers and buy your tools when they go on sale. Can Tire has some great deals every now and then.

Good luck with your finishing endeavors!

Cheers,


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

You can also check Craigs List, just be careful and stay away from the stolen goods.

I sold my Bosch 1/2" cordless drill and cordless 5 3/8" circular saw along with two batteries and charger for $50.00

I only had the drill and one battery listed for $50, but the guy was trying to build his tool cache and he seemed like a good guy, so I threw the saw, battery and charger in for free.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> You can also check Craigs List, just be careful and stay away from the stolen goods.
> 
> I sold my Bosch 1/2" cordless drill and cordless 5 3/8" circular saw along with two batteries and charger for $50.00
> 
> I only had the drill and one battery listed for $50, but the guy was trying to build his tool cache and he seemed like a good guy, so I threw the saw, battery and charger in for free.


That's pretty kewl. Bet the guy was pretty happy. Good idea on checking craigs list. If your just starting off, no real need to get top dollar stuff, start off with second hand stuff and go from there.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> That's pretty kewl. Bet the guy was pretty happy. Good idea on checking craigs list. If your just starting off, no real need to get top dollar stuff, start off with second hand stuff and go from there.
> 
> Pat


Pat, My motto is buy high and sell low LOL!

A while back I had my Echo chainsaw on CL. The guy that came to look at it was a hard working landscaper. He also spotted my Echo gas powered hedge trimmer. I sold the hedge trimmer for $100 with maybe 1 hour on it. I paid close to $300 for it.

He got a nice chainsaw and hedge trimmer for $175


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

12 inch sliding double bevel mitre saw

I've also got a bunch of dewalt cordless stuff, jigsaw, circular saw, hole saw, recip saw, cut off tool etc.

Twin stack compressor, and a few random nail guns.

Get's me by:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

before you jump into stuff like this you have to know how a house is built, and why. What the drainage planes are for and how they are created. you need to know that using the wrong fastener could pierce a wire in the wall and cause anything from a short to the house burning down. Then there is the actual code that states what where when and how many a certain fastener should be used on a particular piece of material.

If you do not have any knowledge in this, maybe do a parttime gig with a framing company, or even a votec college.

best of luck man.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

nEighter said:


> before you jump into stuff like this you have to know how a house is built, and why. What the drainage planes are for and how they are created. you need to know that using the wrong fastener could pierce a wire in the wall and cause anything from a short to the house burning down. Then there is the actual code that states what where when and how many a certain fastener should be used on a particular piece of material.
> 
> If you do not have any knowledge in this, maybe do a parttime gig with a framing company, or even a votec college.
> 
> best of luck man.


I think that's a little overboard there, replacing some fascia board, or some trim pieces here in there does not mean you have to know how the house is built. Maybe if your going to tear down some walls or something.

pat


----------

